# epoxy with graphite bottem coat over gell??



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You heard wrong. 

For a utility boat fix any cracks or gouges that should be fixed. Clean with a wax remover/degreaser, sand, clean again, apply epoxy/graphite, go test on oyster bar.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responce. oysters are the reason it's going on ;D


> You heard wrong.
> 
> For a utility boat fix any cracks or gouges that should be fixed.  Clean with a wax remover/degreaser, sand, clean again, apply epoxy/graphite, go test on oyster bar.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have said many times before. Aluminum for abrasion. Graphite for vegetation.

Others say graphite but I have learned first hand the benefits of aluminum.

Your choice.

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/additive-selection-guide


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if you could do both of them together. Maybe 3/4 aluminum and 1/4 graphite. I do gig a lot and have to pull the boat over sandbars to get to some way back spots, so I was liking the slickness of graphite. Thanks for the input!


> I have said many times before.  Aluminum for abrasion.  Graphite for vegetation.
> 
> Others say graphite but I have learned first hand the benefits of aluminum.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sand is an entirely different game altogether. Nothing makes a hull slide over sand easier for some reason and I can not tell you why, it just doesn't work. Mud, yes - sand, no.

You can use any concoction that you wish.


----------

